# Raptors @ Cavaliers, Dec. 6th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:00 EST, The Score_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0344.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0573.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0900.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0646.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0172.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-cavs-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 18 -- 6 December 2006
Raptors (7-10) @ Cavaliers (10-7)
_Building a team around LeBron James should be easier, but the Cleveland Cavaliers are fourth in the East and are 7-2 at home, so you won't hear them complain much. Still experimenting with an unproductive back court, the Cavs have taken to starting rookie Shannon Brown in place of an injured Larry Hughes. Between Brown and veteran Eric Snow, Cleveland's starting guards are averaging just over 8 points combined per game. On that note, Toronto's oft-criticized guard rotation is set to get a boost this week with the return of Morris Peterson, who started full-contact practice Tuesday. In the meantime Sam Mitchell has used a variety of rotations including starting Fred Jones, Joey Graham, and most recently Rasho Nesterovic. Toronto defeated Cleveland 95-87 at home last month thanks in large part to a heroic 25/14/6 effort from Chris Bosh. Bosh is currently suffering from a slight eye inflammation and might not be ready to play Wednesday. The game is going to be broadcast at 7:00 PM on The Score._​</td></table>​


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I thought the Cavs got rid of Ira Newble?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

AJ Prus said:


> I thought the Cavs got rid of Ira Newble?


He played a few minutes for them against the Hawks on Fri.

I'm worried about this one, I think the Cavs will be looking to avenge last months lost. And as good as the Raps are on the road... :sadbanana:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bosh will play after complaining about eye problems on monday. He didnt practice Monday and had a light work out today


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Drew gooden sucks...im relly tryin to get a trade in my league to get rid of him


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

undefined_playa said:


> Drew gooden sucks...im relly tryin to get a trade in my league to get rid of him


sucks eh?! funny how he and varejao always hurts us..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

great going into this game with some rest and a couple victories. should be a good one.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

shookem said:


> He played a few minutes for them against the Hawks on Fri.
> 
> I'm worried about this one, I think the Cavs will be looking to avenge last months lost. And as good as the Raps are on the road... :sadbanana:


I think he was referring to Shannon Brown looking like Ira Newble.. but hey.. what do i know? =D


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I actually wouldn't mind losing this one as crazy as it sounds


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

Maybe we will lose this one, depending on Bosh's situation. If hes healthy he needs to take over this game... although varejo plays him quite well....


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

AJ Prus said:


> I thought the Cavs got rid of Ira Newble?


That's Shannon Brown.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I enjoyed the 1st matchup, hoping Raps can do it again....Cavs took a beating in Hou.!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Drew Gooden is nothing more than a decent prostitute in fantasy B-Ball.

Who is gonna gaurd King?

Parker?


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Fan 590 20/20 sports update was saying Bosh will be in the lineup. Sweet!


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Good to hear that Chris Bosh will be in the line up. The question is can he be an effective player after getting that eye virus? I guess will have to wait till game time and see. Even though we beated Cleveland last game there still a tough opponent. We can't leave those perimiter shooters open all the time and we should be fine.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

do you guys think Garbo is fast enough to cover Bron? I think he should have the strength though...


Before we signed him, he struck me as a 3/4, but everybody was talkin about how he's more of a 4/5 (I think BC said it himself) But having a 6'9" C was something too ****ed up for me to hear in the nba.


For the ppl watching games, how is Garbo at the 3? Is he fast enough?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ He has guarded guys like Pierce and been able to make an impact, so I think we will see him on James a bit this game. Parker will probably get the assignment for the most part, though.

Good to hear Bosh is playing. I still demand Horace Grant goggles, though. And high socks.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Isn't MoP supposed to be back in the lineup for us tonight too?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i could see us building a bit of a rivalry with the cavs. it's just one of those things- you don't hear enough about it, there's not enough hype around the games. i think true rivalries tend to grow out of that brand of 'quiet'. 

marshall finally looks like a cav to me. but bargnani's starting to look more like a raptor, too. i think these two teams happen to be gelling at around the same time. i hope tonight's game is a reflection of that theory- because if it is, i think we're in for some great entertainment.

peace


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

cavs has gelled much more than the raps and for much longer too.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ballocks said:


> marshall finally looks like a cav to me. but bargnani's starting to look more like a raptor, too. i think these two teams happen to be gelling at around the same time. i hope tonight's game is a reflection of that theory- because if it is, i think we're in for some great entertainment.


I don't know if anybody else has noticed this, I've mentioned it before but I haven't seen others do so--maybe its just me--but it seems like Marshall plays dirty every time we face him. He's always shoving and putting his elbows into people. I don't remember him playing like that _for_ us, just against us. I like guys that play hard but he pisses me off a little with his shenanigans.


Here's to a win to cement us on top of the Atlantic!


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

One thing that is kinda got me a lil scared is the return of Mo Pete. Dont get me wrong Mo is a big part of this team and really stretches the Defence a lot with this great 3 point shooting. But my issue of his return is since his injury we have really figured out a great rotation and Joey G has really played well in the past 5 games. So my question is will Mo's return affect the rotation? 

Because i do feel Joey deserves 20 minutes agame from how he is performing, and we do tend to play 3 big at times, so how will Sam find minutes for Joey, Mo, Freddy and Rasho now that we got the full roster back?

But yea game predictions just keep doing wat weve been doing, take smart shots and attack the glass. I dont mind if Lebron goes for 50 against us, aslong as we dont allow them 2nd chance points from Z and Gooden i think we can win this game.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think Garbojosa can guard Lebron, it'll probably be either parker or joey graham. On the flip side, Cleveland has major problems guarding perimeter players themselves with Hughes out. This would be a good game for Fred Jones to break out of his slump if he decides to drive to the hoop on every play.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

i hope that the raps can beat cleveland again.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

give bargnani more shots, he needs this year to develop into a beast next year.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hopefully we can pull this one out, but you know the Cavs will want revenge. Let's see how Bosh plays with that eye of his.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

What a pass by Bargnani.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

We are playing really well right now. Especially Bargs.

TJ deserves some props as well, he's playing well.

But wow. Watching Bargs and Bosh work together makes me drool over their future prospects together!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Raps a boring team when Tj & bosh are sitting


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

it could be just me but i really dont like the jerseys the cavs are wearing


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Gibson game is nice


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Can't ask for too much more than we got out of our team that half. Got a little tit-for-tat in the second quarter trading baskets but we kept up and maintained the lead into the break so no harm no foul.

Parker and Bargnani continue to impress. Even Freddy Jones is having a nice game. No sign of Peterson yet.

We're getting beat up on the boards a bit but after committing only 3 turnovers in the half we're doing fine anyways.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

solid 3 point lead at the half, i wanna see bargnani hit the 20 point mark.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Lackluster third quarter.
Bargnani stopped shooting all of a sudden.
Gibson is nice with it, that buzzer beater was a killer.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Bargnani picking it up in the fourth, killer instinct perhaps?


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

How did Fred Jones miss that easy layup?

He should have dunked it!

So instead of a 3 point lead, now we're down 1.

Sheesh.:no:


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

What a badly timed miss by Jones
4th quarter road collapse coming up? Smells like it.
Bosh needs to take over.

I don't know why but I kinda dislike Lebron...something about him annoys me. He's doesn't captivate me the way other superstars such as Kobe, MJ or even Wade do. He's too...blah.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

we are now trailing and there is like 2:30 left in the game. Raptors better get their **** together and win this one.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Can't seem to buy a bucket
Bargnani with the missed three, guess the killer instinct isn't instilled into him yet.
Where is Bosh in all this?


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Now we are down 4 points with 17 seconds left................sigh


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Fred Jones with the threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
His only one in the game (1/1 3pts) after the Bosh miss and the Parker Offensive rebound with 36 seconds left....
Wow, who would've thunk it? Maybe sitting on the bench this whole time finally knocked some sense into the kid.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Annddd Donyell comes up with a three
Sigh.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

T.J. with the quick layup, fouls Gibson, he goes 2/2
Should've won this one...the fourth quarter killed us, how many times can I keep saying that?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Want One Reason, From That **** Sam Mitcehl Why We Cudnt Pull It Off In The 4th Quarter.. Please Tell Me-

****en Moron


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Should've won this game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We've beaten teams on hot three point shooting many times before so its hard to complain about a loss like this, especially when we played well for most of the game and had a chance to steal one on the road.

I was pretty impressed with Freddy Jones tonight. Probably one of the more complete games he's had as a Raptor. He still gets a little discombobulated on the fast break, especially when he leaves his feet. One of the areas where we really miss Morris Peterson--he is an expert on the break.

2-1 in December so far. 8 wins looking plausible.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Bosh ice cold in the 4th


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game fellas.

I was particularly impressed with how well you took care of the ball. It really kept you in the game despite us significantly outrebounding you (we do that to almost everyone). 

Like we've been saying on the Cavs board, you're frontcourt looks like it might give us headaches for many years to come.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Gotta give some respect to the veteran Eric Snow. He set the table for that 10+ point run the Cavs made to take the game in the fourth. Weird watching him actually make shots after all these years of building walls.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Gotta give some respect to the veteran Eric Snow. He set the table for that 10+ point run the Cavs made to take the game in the fourth. Weird watching him actually make shots after all these years of building walls.


You're telling me. I was floored.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

SickGame said:


> What a badly timed miss by Jones
> 4th quarter road collapse coming up? Smells like it.
> Bosh needs to take over.
> 
> I don't know why but I kinda dislike Lebron...something about him annoys me. He's doesn't captivate me the way other superstars such as Kobe, MJ or even Wade do. He's too...blah.


I know what you mean, me too!

He just gives off this "dirty" vibe...do you feel that way too?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

What a horrible, horrible game. We gave this one to the Cavs, giftwrapped and ready to open.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

firstrounder said:


> I know what you mean, me too!
> 
> He just gives off this "dirty" vibe...do you feel that way too?


Yeah totally. I don't know, his game is just...dirty and cheesy. Worst adjectives, I realize but that's how I feel.

p.s.
You're from Oakville? That's where I'm from/went to highschool...now I'm in Ottawa for Uni. I miss that place man.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

How did we lose...oh wait, Bosh went ice cold and Ford was playing like an eric snow wannabe. Honestly, Ford is our damn PG, he hardly made any plays in the 4th.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

11 rebounds by sideshow bob, damn do we need a player like him.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

"The Raptors could put the nail in the coffin if they continue to play at this pace."
-Chuck Swirsky, at the 5:00 mark of the 4th quarter where the Raptors were up by 7.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

that was a tough game to watch, i dont even know what happened


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

madman said:


> that was a tough game to watch, i dont even know what happened


The Usual?


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

madman said:


> that was a tough game to watch, i dont even know what happened


Lebron took over essentially and his teammates hit the open shots.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i know what actually happened, its just i was in shock that it happened like it did


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

First things first. What is wrong with this Cavs team? They should have come out angry and been ready to blast the Raps after the embarassing effort in that last loss to TOR. They look like a team with no heart. Its sad because I don't know what else they could add to that team except a mentally tough vet leader.

Now, on to the Raps. Why did we fall apart? Pretty simple and nobody even mentions it. We were up 7 with five to play and the offense is really rolling along nicely with Jose running the show. We go to commercial and come back to find Jose on the bench and TJ Ford in the game. Our offense totally dries up and the Cavs quickly make a run and take the lead.

Every time Jose, and sometimes Rasho, start to play really well Sam seems to panic and put back his starters as if to avoid any controversy. There was no reason to break up that offensive flow we had going. We were clicking and gaining momentum.

Raps could have won two ways. First is to just keep scoring. Even trading 2's for 3's would have kept us ahead for 10 possessions. So let the O keep rolling.

The other way to win would be to clamp down defensively, and TJ wouldn't make much difference in that respect either so why bother with the change?

Would have liked to see MoP get some of those FJones minutes throughout the game as well.


----------

